# Opcode Oms Resources



## ohmelas (Nov 22, 2003)

Okay,

I'm heavy into this PM9600 now and have been grateful for the forum in its efforts to bring me upto speed. I'm using an older Opcode Studio4 for a MIDI interface with both the modem and printer ports tied up on this device.

I'm using Logic Audio Platinum 4.8 on this machine and I'm loving it. Coming from the PC world, I was excited to know that OMS supports patch names and such so that inside Logic I could call up specific names of patches and make my life easier. This was similar to what I had left in the Cakewalk domain and most of my stuff is MIDI oriented.

Since OMS hasn't been really used in a while, and *I'm using the latest version of OMS * I'm having trouble being able to do that with some of my newer devices like my Roland XV-5080 and its six cards.

Does anyone on this forum know where to go and get that module for OMS. I'm a bit knew to OMS--would this be an instrument that I could build somehow in OMS with its 1000's of patches so that LAP 4.8 can recognize it?


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2003)

Logic Audio has updated their software to 6.3.1 
Check it out at:
http://www.emagic.de/support/download/index.php?lang=EN

You can also check out http://www.versiontracker.com/ 
In the search box type in midi. You will get a list of shareware,freeware, and demo's. Check them out to see if they will do what you need.


----------



## ohmelas (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm very aware of the logic update. Thanks. The issue I have with that is the cost for me. I can't invest that much more into their updates. I'm more interested in the OMS aspcets of the model since Emaigc reads the instruments and instrument definitions from OMS. Does anyone here know of any OMS resources on the web?


----------



## skoggis (Nov 23, 2003)

I've used logic for years now. And I have xv-5050 as my main sound module.

If you want logic to show the patch names for your 5080 I'd suggest you use environment to create those names. There are a lot of pre-made environments from where you can get patchnames (so you don't have to write them...). I've never used OMS to provide patch names, so I don't know how to do that.

With Logic's environment you can create banks and also custom messages so that your sound module changes the right bank.

Go to http://www.swiftkick.com/lugec.html and click Synth editors. There you'll find lots of environments for different sound modules. XV-5080 is listed.


Check out also emagic's link collection at
http://www.emagic.de/support/links/index.php?lang=EN

Cheers and good luck


----------



## ohmelas (Dec 22, 2006)

It seems to me that a good database on the web would be helpful for OMS and Core Midi users. Perhaps we could create one? I know that the OMS community is still alive and well. Hmmm, a project in the works for howardsalter.com


----------

